# Sliver flippers.



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

So how many bucks have you sliver flippers stuck arrows in just to track them for 20 min then go stick another one?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

43

..


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

How long is the hunt? I don't even track mine. If it doesn't do right down I figure it's a bad shot and go shoot another one. I'm not wasting my valuable time looking for something that may or may not die. 

Wait, does this count the does and fawns I shoot with blunts too?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> So how many bucks have you sliver flippers stuck arrows in just to track them for 20 min then go stick another one?


Why the hate? I didn't even draw my bow on Saturday.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Last year I shot at 4 different bucks. Hit every one of them but didnt find any. I looked a good 20+ minutes on all but the last one. I knew I didnt hit him good. So when I was tracking him and I saw a really nice buck bedded across the small canyon, I went after him. Never got the dang thing. This year I flung a few. I had 180" buck run away from me and I finally got the arrow off. He was 150 yards. Thought I had a good chance at him, but missed by a few feet. Maybe this weekend I might draw blood and hopefully find 1 this time. 

Good luck boys!!!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I find it kinda funny that the insinuation is that of Archery Hunters being most responsible for wounding deer and not following through. Have you been on a rifle hunt before? I feel it is safe to say that one group is no different than the other.

Cheddar


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

A sure fire way to never miss or lose game is to take 100+ yard shots. No one ever misses at that range, ever!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Silver? All of my field points are black. Do the sliver ones hurt em more?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Arrows are a lot more incriminating than bullet holes.

How many lead slingers take 500 yard shots at animals and never even go see if there is any blood on the ground?


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

robiland said:


> Last year I shot at 4 different bucks. Hit every one of them but didnt find any. I looked a good 20+ minutes on all but the last one. I knew I didnt hit him good. So when I was tracking him and I saw a really nice buck bedded across the small canyon, I went after him. Never got the dang thing. This year I flung a few. I had 180" buck run away from me and I finally got the arrow off. He was 150 yards. Thought I had a good chance at him, but missed by a few feet. Maybe this weekend I might draw blood and hopefully find 1 this time.
> 
> Good luck boys!!!


Do me a favor and sell your bow and don't brag about how stupid you are. Not impressed the slightest. I was kind of offended by this threads title. But it just confirms my worst nightmare.....


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Someone has no sense of humor^^^^


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope that's humor. I might be able to sleep tonight


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was younger, before the internet, when I had a life, back when I practiced with my bow before the archery hunt, my dad and I had a tire on a rope and pulleys tied between two trees at the dam of our farm pond. We would take turns; one pulling the tire and another trying to put an arrow thru the tire. 

As far as I know I shot thru the tire almost every time.......uh....and the further I backed away, the better my shot placement was. At 50 yards I shot thru the tire 100% of the time, for sure. 

Naturally, this was back when bows were cool, made outta pretty wood and didn't have any moving parts.

.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Archin said:


> Do me a favor and sell your bow and don't brag about how stupid you are. Not impressed the slightest. I was kind of offended by this threads title. But it just confirms my worst nightmare.....


ZZZzzzzzzzzzz.....zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ!
Caught one! Caught him good too!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hotspot said:


> ZZZzzzzzzzzzz.....zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ!
> Caught one! Caught him good too!!




.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've always felt that bowhunting is like golf. Keep taking mulligans on the shots until you hit one you like. The deer will understand. Besides the coyotes need to eat too.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

My blood was boiling. You might have caught me but I'm sure we've all hunted with one before. The guy who is determined to fill everyone's tag at camp but can't even fill his. Rifle hunt or archery. My experience was rifle. I just want to encourage all of you to take ethical shots and shoot to kill. Please don't just let them fly. Practice practice practice. No mulligans! Poke fun all you want. This is where I'm standing


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I can honestly say that I have never hunted with one of those guys before. I have hunted with a few that have ended their hunt after several unsuccessful days of looking for an injured one though.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Archin said:


> My blood was boiling. You might have caught me but I'm sure we've all hunted with one before. The guy who is determined to fill everyone's tag at camp but can't even fill his. Rifle hunt or archery. My experience was rifle. I just want to encourage all of you to take ethical shots and shoot to kill. Please don't just let them fly. Practice practice practice. No mulligans! Poke fun all you want. This is where I'm standing


It's okay man, I was feeling sick myself until I realized it was just humor :3 If the threads have big green smiley faces near the title, they're probably sarcastic and humorous.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Archin said:


> My blood was boiling. You might have caught me but I'm sure we've all hunted with one before. The guy who is determined to fill everyone's tag at camp but can't even fill his. Rifle hunt or archery. My experience was rifle. I just want to encourage all of you to take ethical shots and shoot to kill. Please don't just let them fly. Practice practice practice. No mulligans! Poke fun all you want. This is where I'm standing


Hook line and sinker. I've actually never bow hunted but was a collegiate champion archer. Set the school record at LSU after only 3 months of learning how to shoot a bow.


----------

